# APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside!



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

I am starting this thread to relay all pertinent information regarding the OY Update and how it effects APR clients.
A Technical Service Bulletin was issued by both Audi of America and Volkswagen of America on 2/26/07 requiring all dealerships to update and log in a database all FSI cars that enter the dealership service dept. for any reason that are still under warranty. This TSB is commonly referred to as the OY Update Campaign.
What this means to APR FSI ECU Upgrade Clients is that once you have visited your dealership on or after 2/26/07 your APR programming will have been erased. The dealership is still unable to determine that the ecu had ever been modified but the reflash does remove all APR performance data.
This does not mean that you will be without your ECU Upgrade for an extended period of time or never have it again or suffer any additional expenses from APR for it to be reloaded.
Typically, in the case of such an update you would merely need to return the place of original installation have them flash the APR ECU Upgrade onto your ecu again at no charge from APR.
However, this new update is not consistent with most updates and involves many more code changes than usual. This results in APR having to recompile our performance data for every affected ecu. We are working very diligently to release the updated code as soon as possible. We very sincerely apologize for the inconvenience and hope that everyone recognizes we are doing everything we can to provide the update in the very near future.
At this time the following ecu part numbers are avialable (please check this thread periodically if your ecu is not listed as this is where all update information will be dissemenated):
previous ecu part # 1k0907115b s0010 and s0020 is now available with the updated information and will be reloaded onto your ecu with the new ecu part # 1k0907115b s0030. This code affects all 2005.5-06 GTi and Jetta 2.0T FSI clients.
previous ecu part # 1k0907115h s0010 and s0020 is now available with the updated information and will be reloaded onto your ecu with the new ecu part # 1k0907115h s0030. This code affects all 2007 GTi and Jetta 2.0T FSI clients.
New Info***previous ecu part #8E0910115B s0110 or lower is now available with the updated information and will be reloaded onto your ecu with the new ecu part #8E0910115B s0120. This code affects some 2005.5-06 B7 A4 2.0T FSI clients. Please verify your ecu part number through your distributor before making an appointment***New Info
New Info****previous ecu part #8e0910115M s0020 or lower is now available with updated information and will be relaoded onto your ecu with the new ecu part number 8e0910115M s0060. This code affects some 2005.5-06 B7 A4 2.0T FSI clients. Please verify your ecu part number through your distributor before making an appointment****New Info
New Info*****previous ecu part #8e0910115P s0010 is now available with updated information and will be relaoded onto your ecu with the new ecu part number 8e0910115P s0020. This code affects some 2007 B7 A4 2.0T FSI clients. Please verify your ecu part number through your distributor before making an appointment*****New Info
If you have a 2005.5-07 VW GTI or Jetta 2.0T FSI or 2005.5-07 B7 A4 with any ECU part number except 8E1910115 and you have not visited your dealership since 2/26/07, please do so before visiting your APR distributor. We will not flash update any clients ecu that has not previous visited their dealership for the update as all dealership updated cars are logged in a database held by the dealerships and return to the dealership with the update installed but not logged may result in loss of warranty.
Thanks again for everyone's patience during this difficult situation and we are almost back on track with fun, safe power for everyone!








Keith/APR

_Modified by [email protected] at 1:59 PM 3-22-2007_

_Modified by [email protected] at 4:42 PM 4-5-2007_


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:26 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

Updated for all 2007 GTI/Jetta 2.0T FSI Clients!


----------



## ZWStewart (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Will, APR dealers be charging "shop time"?


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

what about 2006 passat?


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

I can tell you that I'm not charging "shop time" for my customers that have been affected by this VW TSB. I do not see this as an issue caused by the customer and is completely out of their control.


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_what about 2006 passat? 

That is my question as well. APR will hopefully have this release soon for the Passat crew.
I guess we'll just have to wait for Keith to make the announcement. Tick...Tick....Tick


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (flieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flieger* »_I can tell you that I'm not charging "shop time" for my customers that have been affected by this VW TSB. I do not see this as an issue caused by the customer and is completely out of their control.

You sir are definitely running a fine business. I think it is too bad other distributers of the APR software won't make the same claim as you. The APR dealer I went to for the APR reflash was going to charge me $50. But due to the ECU not accepting the APR software, he didn't charge me for their time in trying to load the software. But now that there is or will be a fix coming soon, I'm not sure what my dealer will be charging. I think it's just good business practice to not charge APR customers, due to no fault of their own making, that the APR software was removed by the VW TSB. 


_Modified by jazzspot at 11:02 PM 3-22-2007_


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (jazzspot)*

Top quality service from APR that sets the industry standards! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_previous ecu part # 1k0907115h s0010 and s0020 is now available with the updated information and will be reloaded onto your ecu with the new ecu part # 1k0907115h s0030. This code affects all 2007 GTi and Jetta 2.0T FSI clients.

Keith, does this mean that if I have an "H" box with the latest s0030 code, the file is now available?


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (ruso)*

I can't wait until I can get my A3's balls back.








I'm doing a dyno day on April 1, hopefully it will be good to go by then.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (jazzspot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzspot* »_
You sir are definitely running a fine business. I think it is too bad other distributers of the APR software won't make the same claim as you. The APR dealer I went to for the APR reflash was going to charge me $50. But due to the ECU not accepting the APR software, he didn't charge me for their time in trying to load the software. But now that there is or will be a fix coming soon, I'm not sure what my dealer will be charging. I think it's just good business practice to not charge APR customers, due to no fault of their own making, that the APR software was removed by the VW TSB. 

_Modified by jazzspot at 11:02 PM 3-22-2007_

where is your apr dealer?


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_
where is your apr dealer?

I sent you an IM.


----------



## lnferno (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks for the update


_Modified by lnferno at 7:19 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## jdmoorman (May 15, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

Keith,
My A3 was reflashed by the Audi dealer on 3/14 during it's 35,000 service, but I do not see any reference to "OY". 
What my service ticket states is:
FUEL SYS CAMPAIGN
Campaign/Action Description
I3 TFSI ECM REFLASH
Open Campaigns/Actions
AS PER I3 RVU
COMPLETED I3 RVU. UPDATED ENGINE CONTROL UNIT SOFTWARE.
A3 2.0 ltr. TFSI. I31A 50 T.U.
Is this the same as the "OY" reflash?
By the way, I have ordered (via Pure Motorsports, Temecula, CA) your downpipe/cat. I am hoping that you will have the appropriate program to flash before it's installation.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (jdmoorman)*

Alright, at the risk of asking a dumb question, without VAGCOM, how would one be able to check what their ECU part# is?


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (jdmoorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdmoorman* »_Keith,
My A3 was reflashed by the Audi dealer on 3/14 during it's 35,000 service, but I do not see any reference to "OY". 
What my service ticket states is:
FUEL SYS CAMPAIGN
Campaign/Action Description
I3 TFSI ECM REFLASH
Open Campaigns/Actions
AS PER I3 RVU
COMPLETED I3 RVU. UPDATED ENGINE CONTROL UNIT SOFTWARE.
A3 2.0 ltr. TFSI. I31A 50 T.U.
Is this the same as the "OY" reflash?
By the way, I have ordered (via Pure Motorsports, Temecula, CA) your downpipe/cat. I am hoping that you will have the appropriate program to flash before it's installation.
Keep up the good work!

Audi is the I3 campaign, VW is the OY


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_Alright, at the risk of asking a dumb question, without VAGCOM, how would one be able to check what their ECU part# is? 

My thoughts as well. Maybe a VAGCOM is the only way to know for sure??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (FasterDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasterDaddy* »_Will, APR dealers be charging "shop time"?

APR never charges "shop time". Our distributors are free to charge for their time as they seem fit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_what about 2006 passat? 

Passat is not done yet. Sorry. It will be in the next week or so.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_
Keith, does this mean that if I have an "H" box with the latest s0030 code, the file is now available?

Yes!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (jdmoorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdmoorman* »_Keith,
My A3 was reflashed by the Audi dealer on 3/14 during it's 35,000 service, but I do not see any reference to "OY". 
What my service ticket states is:
FUEL SYS CAMPAIGN
Campaign/Action Description
I3 TFSI ECM REFLASH
Open Campaigns/Actions
AS PER I3 RVU
COMPLETED I3 RVU. UPDATED ENGINE CONTROL UNIT SOFTWARE.
A3 2.0 ltr. TFSI. I31A 50 T.U.
Is this the same as the "OY" reflash?
By the way, I have ordered (via Pure Motorsports, Temecula, CA) your downpipe/cat. I am hoping that you will have the appropriate program to flash before it's installation.
Keep up the good work!

I am not certain about the time frame of the release for your ecu. Do you know your ecu part number?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_Alright, at the risk of asking a dumb question, without VAGCOM, how would one be able to check what their ECU part# is? 

You have the B box. You are all set!


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:53 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (jazzspot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzspot* »_
My thoughts as well. Maybe a VAGCOM is the only way to know for sure??

PM me your first and last name please.


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:57 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Passat is not done yet. Sorry. It will be in the next week or so.









same for A4 or longer??


----------



## snowbooch (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

thanks for the update Keith and the info about taking the car to the dealer for the flash _first_
this is the reason i went with apr on the audi and on my last car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
PM me your first and last name please.

_Modified by [email protected] at 2:57 PM 3-23-2007_

Oh...Ohhhh. I must have been on "double-secret probation!!!"
PM has been sent.


----------



## jdmoorman (May 15, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

Here is the data from VAG-COM:
VAG Number 8P0 907 115 B
Component 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070
Serial number AUZ7ZOE1FNHOG3
Revision H10
Manufacturer number 1164
Identification BPG-810
Date 19.02.05
Software P000
Hardware number 8P0907115B
Chassis Type: 8P - Audi A3
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070
Coding: 0103010A18070160
Does this give you the information you need?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (jdmoorman)*

Achtunings policy is also no charge for trial flashing. chip flashing or reflashing.
Thanks Keith and APR for getting all the new coding hammered out ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

I have the 93 program and the stock program, on my A3. No security lockout. Did I read it's best to put it in stock mode before getting the dealer reflash? Also my dealer knows I'm chipped, so if I'm not hiding anything does it matter?
I will be going in for my 15,000 in a couple weeks so i'm sure I'll get the update then (I'm assuming I'll need it?).


----------



## JFR (Aug 27, 2006)

*2nd that for a4....*

I'm at the 5000 mile mark so I need to go in for my free oil change but not until the APR a4 sw is ready! So, yeah, tell me you're up late working on the A4 version!?


----------



## SPORTLINE GTI 6MT (Feb 11, 2007)

Keith's post states that the TSB was issued by VW of America. Is the reflash being done only in the US or is it happening in all countries ?


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (SPORTLINE GTI 6MT)*

Went and got the OY update today... and then went and got it flashed. Thanks to APR for getting the update out as quick as they did!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (jdmoorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdmoorman* »_Here is the data from VAG-COM:
VAG Number 8P0 907 115 B
Component 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070
Serial number AUZ7ZOE1FNHOG3
Revision H10
Manufacturer number 1164
Identification BPG-810
Date 19.02.05
Software P000
Hardware number 8P0907115B
Chassis Type: 8P - Audi A3
Address 01: Engine
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070
Coding: 0103010A18070160
Does this give you the information you need?


yes, thank you very much. We should have all of the a3 code by the end of the week.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
same for A4 or longer??

roughly the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (snowbooch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowbooch* »_thanks for the update Keith and the info about taking the car to the dealer for the flash _first_
this is the reason i went with apr on the audi and on my last car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

np! thank you for your support.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Achtunings policy is also no charge for trial flashing. chip flashing or reflashing.
Thanks Keith and APR for getting all the new coding hammered out ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you guys for being such a great company to work with!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (WISVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WISVW* »_I have the 93 program and the stock program, on my A3. No security lockout. Did I read it's best to put it in stock mode before getting the dealer reflash? Also my dealer knows I'm chipped, so if I'm not hiding anything does it matter?
I will be going in for my 15,000 in a couple weeks so i'm sure I'll get the update then (I'm assuming I'll need it?).

If your dealer knows, don't sweat it, you can bring it in in whatever program you desire.
they are updating everything that comes in for any reason so you will definitely get it unless they forget or screw up some other way.


----------



## b7cruiser (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

Is the the APR sw ready for the 2.0T A4? Haven't seen anything that gave the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yet.


----------



## jdmoorman (May 15, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

Great!, Thanks for the update.
Does this include the stage 2?
(installing your downpipe/cat sometime next week)


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (jdmoorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdmoorman* »_Great!, Thanks for the update.
Does this include the stage 2?
(installing your downpipe/cat sometime next week)

me too, hopefully before friday.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (snowboardegn)*

You say you have the updated file, but is it for all versions of the file? IE 91, 93, 100, stage 2, beta files?
I just want to make sure I can still keep my beta file =]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (b7cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b7cruiser* »_Is the the APR sw ready for the 2.0T A4? Haven't seen anything that gave the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yet.

Looks like the end of next week for the A3 and A4.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (jdmoorman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jdmoorman* »_Great!, Thanks for the update.
Does this include the stage 2?
(installing your downpipe/cat sometime next week)

when released, all codes will be available.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_You say you have the updated file, but is it for all versions of the file? IE 91, 93, 100, stage 2, beta files?
I just want to make sure I can still keep my beta file =]

beta was not updated yet. working on that now.


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

keith can you clear something up for me? i've been told there is no beta stage 2 for 2007's, but that the 2006 stage 2 beta file is the 2007 stage 2 file. is this true, and if so does that mean stage 2 isn't ready for 2007s yet?
thanks


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You have the B box. You are all set!



How'd you do that?!?! LOL
Thanks Keith. I'm due for an oil change in a couple weeks so I'll book a visit to NGP right after. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*ANOTHER dumb question:* Is the re-reflash that APR will give us different than the original tune, or does it merely change the code to read that it's version 030? I've read that some of the tuning companies are changing their "tune" as well (lol) to help with cold start and smoothness across the power band to mimic the factory attempt at improvement... Thoughts? Thanks again Keith


_Modified by GotHerFast at 9:16 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (GotHerFast)*


----------



## chiuy (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_

*ANOTHER dumb question:* Is the re-reflash that APR will give us different than the original tune, or does it merely change the code to read that it's version 030? I've read that some of the tuning companies are changing their "tune" as well (lol) to help with cold start and smoothness across the power band to mimic the factory attempt at improvement... Thoughts? Thanks again Keith

_Modified by GotHerFast at 9:16 PM 3-26-2007_

Same question, from another post the OY update is supposed to resolve the following issues:
-Internal control module checksum errors
- Oil sedimentation at low temperatures and short distance driving
- Cold start issues
- Rough running in certain load levels
- Several fault codes caused by inappropriate software setup
- ...and other...
So will the new APR software also resolve the above issues? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (rukkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rukkus* »_keith can you clear something up for me? i've been told there is no beta stage 2 for 2007's, but that the 2006 stage 2 beta file is the 2007 stage 2 file. is this true, and if so does that mean stage 2 isn't ready for 2007s yet?
thanks

stage 2 is ready for 07's and has the beta file info from the 06's integrated into the prodcution 07 s2+ with no fuel cut. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rukkus (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

awesome, thanks keith. i'm gonna pm you before i go to my dealer so you can provide your amazing customer service and make sure i get the right file


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_

How'd you do that?!?! LOL
Thanks Keith. I'm due for an oil change in a couple weeks so I'll book a visit to NGP right after. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*ANOTHER dumb question:* Is the re-reflash that APR will give us different than the original tune, or does it merely change the code to read that it's version 030? I've read that some of the tuning companies are changing their "tune" as well (lol) to help with cold start and smoothness across the power band to mimic the factory attempt at improvement... Thoughts? Thanks again Keith

_Modified by GotHerFast at 9:16 PM 3-26-2007_

You feeling like someone's watching you?








There is no change in the performance data that we supply and the changes the oem engineers made in no way effect our performance data.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

keith is the update ready for the passat?


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

I've been without my APR for almost a month now.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (rukkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rukkus* »_awesome, thanks keith. i'm gonna pm you before i go to my dealer so you can provide your amazing customer service and make sure i get the right file









I dont' think I saw your pm, my puter crashed and I lost a bunch.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_keith is the update ready for the passat?


sorry, not yet. looking like middle to end of next week.


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_keith is the update ready for the passat?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sorry, not yet. looking like middle to end of next week.


Number of days without my APR 93 program... and counting...



















_Modified by jazzspot at 10:54 AM 3-30-2007_


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
sorry, not yet. looking like middle to end of next week.

is that the same for A4's?


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You feeling like someone's watching you?








There is no change in the performance data that we supply and the changes the oem engineers made in no way effect our performance data.
















WHO DAT?!?

















Let me re-ask because I don't think I asked that question well







... will the improvements (that are supposed to be for the better) still be felt after being flashed back to APR with the OY update?







I mean, I know that I'll be flashed again, and driving around like this







, but will the APR file have the fix for the cold start issue, and throttle characteristics another poster copied above?
I only ask because I read that this may be the case with some of the other tuning companies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks again.










_Modified by GotHerFast at 9:57 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
stage 2 is ready for 07's and has the beta file info from the 06's integrated into the prodcution 07 s2+ with no fuel cut. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

So the updated stage 2 for the 07's is essentially the stage 2 beta file? Or is there a stage 2 plus? Just want to make sure so I know what to ask for when I go get rechipped after the flash, i'm looking to get the most up to date.


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (94jetta~~)*

I know its probably doubtful, but any chance the A3 software will be ready by tomorrow?


_Modified by snowboardegn at 3:31 PM 3/29/2007_


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (jazzspot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_keith is the update ready for the passat?


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sorry, not yet. looking like middle to end of next week.



jazzspot said:


> *Update* --- Number of days without my APR 93 program... and counting...


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: (jazzspot)*

Wow, go APR for great customer service. Neuspeed is asleep.


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (Wimbledon)*

Any updates?


----------



## unclespoon (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (snowboardegn)*

Keith, on Thursday I had my 10K service and on the RO it said that the OY recall was performed. I checked my car using my vagcom the other night and it said 0010. So today I asked the service manager, and he told me that they were instructed to no longer perform the OY recall, that for some reason VW told them to wait for a newer version or something.
Do you have any more info on this? Has anyone else taken their car in the past few days and had the recall performed successfully? My buddy is a tech and told me that if i needed the 0030 update he'd do it this weekend before I got reflashed, but if VW is going to update the recall we'll all have to go through this again... Any more info?


----------



## Goped220 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (unclespoon)*

GO APR!


----------



## wcf3 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yikes! I had the update last Wednesday and couldn't really feel any difference (given what I remember pre APR), maybe a bit smoother shifts in lower gears. The mileage took a 6mpg hit as well!
I guess I'll have to wait a bit longer for this to settle before getting re-flashed with APR...


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_
Let me re-ask because I don't think I asked that question well







... will the improvements (that are supposed to be for the better) still be felt after being flashed back to APR with the OY update?







I mean, I know that I'll be flashed again, and driving around like this







, but will the APR file have the fix for the cold start issue, and throttle characteristics another poster copied above?
I only ask because I read that this may be the case with some of the other tuning companies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks again.










?







?


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

is the update ready for the passat.?
will need to bring the car in the dealer soon, and want to get this over with.


----------



## jazzspot (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sorry, not yet. looking like middle to end of next week.


Well it looks like it's getting to point where the reflash software being ready "this week" is a no-go (for my Passat anyway). So far that's 4 weeks overdue from when I was first told that the software would be available. I guess the folks at APR are possibly a little busy in getting their "7th Annual BBQ" festivities planned and coordinated.










_Modified by jazzspot at 3:13 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## everydayparadise (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (snowboardegn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowboardegn* »_Any updates?

When is the A3 software going to be done?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

I am wondering about the A3 updated firmware as well. Hopefully it will be done in the next two months; my 15K miles service is coming up.


----------



## snowboardegn (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_I am wondering about the A3 updated firmware as well. Hopefully it will be done in the next two months; my 15K miles service is coming up.

it better be sooner than that.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (snowboardegn)*

New Info***previous ecu part #8E0910115B s0110 or lower is now available with the updated information and will be reloaded onto your ecu with the new ecu part #8E0910115B s0120. This code affects some 2005.5-06 B7 A4 2.0T FSI clients. Please verify your ecu part number through your distributor before making an appointment***New Info


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_







WHO DAT?!?

















Let me re-ask because I don't think I asked that question well







... will the improvements (that are supposed to be for the better) still be felt after being flashed back to APR with the OY update?







I mean, I know that I'll be flashed again, and driving around like this







, but will the APR file have the fix for the cold start issue, and throttle characteristics another poster copied above?
I only ask because I read that this may be the case with some of the other tuning companies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks again.









_Modified by GotHerFast at 9:57 PM 3-28-2007_

Oh, yes, most certainly. Those maps are not related to performance in regards to the maps that are required to be adjusted by us, they are oem maps that we copy over and integrate our performance data into. Make sense? I've kinda confused myself too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (jazzspot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzspot* »_

Well it looks like it's getting to point where the reflash software being ready "this week" is a no-go (for my Passat anyway). So far that's 4 weeks overdue from when I was first told that the software would be available. I guess the folks at APR are possibly a little busy in getting their "7th Annual BBQ" festivities planned and coordinated.









_Modified by jazzspot at 3:13 PM 4-5-2007_


I apologize, the initial eta's were given before the full extent of the changes necessary were determined.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (rukkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rukkus* »_keith can you clear something up for me? i've been told there is no beta stage 2 for 2007's, but that the 2006 stage 2 beta file is the 2007 stage 2 file. is this true, and if so does that mean stage 2 isn't ready for 2007s yet?
thanks

Stage 2 for 07's is ready. The new parameters we learned to increase fuel pressure to allow for more power on the 06 beta file was proven and tested on an 07 here and released as the production stage 2. There is only one stage 2 for 07's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (unclespoon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unclespoon* »_Keith, on Thursday I had my 10K service and on the RO it said that the OY recall was performed. I checked my car using my vagcom the other night and it said 0010. So today I asked the service manager, and he told me that they were instructed to no longer perform the OY recall, that for some reason VW told them to wait for a newer version or something.
Do you have any more info on this? Has anyone else taken their car in the past few days and had the recall performed successfully? My buddy is a tech and told me that if i needed the 0030 update he'd do it this weekend before I got reflashed, but if VW is going to update the recall we'll all have to go through this again... Any more info?

I seem to be running into this occasionally. I have spoken with some dealers I am freindly with and they haven't been told anything. Sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_is the update ready for the passat.?
will need to bring the car in the dealer soon, and want to get this over with.

Not yet. A3 and Passat are next!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Holy massive response action Keith!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not yet. A3 and Passat are next!

OU..OU ..OU .. ME NEXT ...ME NEXT..


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New Info***previous ecu part #8E0910115B s0110 or lower is now available with the updated information and will be reloaded onto your ecu with the new ecu part #8E0910115B s0120. This code affects some 2005.5-06 B7 A4 2.0T FSI clients. Please verify your ecu part number through your distributor before making an appointment***New Info


what about 07 B7 A4 folks? I was flashed with the wrong code at NGP to begin with and you all were supposed to be working with them to get the right code for my engine. Then all this dealer reflash business began and I haven't heard anything since. I figured it was because of the reflash, but I paid for the software a while ago and have yet to run the right program on the car


----------



## wazooz2424 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_New Info***previous ecu part #8E0910115B s0110 or lower is now available with the updated information and will be reloaded onto your ecu with the new ecu part #8E0910115B s0120. This code affects some 2005.5-06 B7 A4 2.0T FSI clients. Please verify your ecu part number through your distributor before making an appointment***New Info


so will the apr distributor have our previous ecu part numbers on file? i have an 05.5 a4.


----------



## lnferno (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Keith, sounds like you guys are making good progress! Do you have an ETA on 8E0 910 115 M 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0020 for the B7 A4 K04 kit (beta version)?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Holy massive response action Keith!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hehe, I try to keep up but sometimes I just can't get over here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (lnferno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lnferno* »_Keith, sounds like you guys are making good progress! Do you have an ETA on 8E0 910 115 M 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 00 0020 for the B7 A4 K04 kit (beta version)?


115m will be ready on Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
what about 07 B7 A4 folks? I was flashed with the wrong code at NGP to begin with and you all were supposed to be working with them to get the right code for my engine. Then all this dealer reflash business began and I haven't heard anything since. I figured it was because of the reflash, but I paid for the software a while ago and have yet to run the right program on the car









Your ecu is the 115P and it should be ready on Wed or Thurs of next week.







I spoke with NGP and apologize for the issues. I appreciate your patience and we are almost done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Oh, yes, most certainly. Those maps are not related to performance in regards to the maps that are required to be adjusted by us, they are oem maps that we copy over and integrate our performance data into. Make sense? I've kinda confused myself too.










LOL I went and got it all done before I saw your response, but thanks... the car pulls hard and does seem a bit smoother (if that's even possible!!)
Thanks Keith!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_

LOL I went and got it all done before I saw your response, but thanks... the car pulls hard and does seem a bit smoother (if that's even possible!!)
Thanks Keith!!































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

You said the 07's stage 2 was ready, how about 06's =]
Have you noticed any difference in power between 06 and 07's? Just thought I'd ask while we were sorta on the subject.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_You said the 07's stage 2 was ready, how about 06's =]
Have you noticed any difference in power between 06 and 07's? Just thought I'd ask while we were sorta on the subject.

We have stage 2 ready for 06's but not the beta file. The beta file is being recal'ed thanks to the feedback from everyone that participated in the testing. Work will begin in the next few weeks and should be available as production file shortly thereafter.


----------



## WetWagen (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We have stage 2 ready for 06's but not the beta file. The beta file is being recal'ed thanks to the feedback from everyone that participated in the testing. Work will begin in the next few weeks and should be available as production file shortly thereafter.










OOOOOoooo! Stage 2 "beta production" eh? As in no... fuel cuts? 
Did they just take a little bit of boost out of the mid-range or is this a trade secret?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We have stage 2 ready for 06's but not the beta file. The beta file is being recal'ed thanks to the feedback from everyone that participated in the testing. Work will begin in the next few weeks and should be available as production file shortly thereafter.









I hope it isn't less powerful because of the people who were having fuel cuts (aka not me







) The increased timing should be good though.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ((mkV)Jetta2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *(mkV)Jetta2.0t* »_

OOOOOoooo! Stage 2 "beta production" eh? As in no... fuel cuts? 
Did they just take a little bit of boost out of the mid-range or is this a trade secret?









beta was some new maps we learned that allowed for some help with fuel pressure. it was pretty aggressive to test the merit of these maps. some minor adjustment is necessary to correct the fuel cut. shouldn't make more than a very minimal difference to power.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
I hope it isn't less powerful because of the people who were having fuel cuts (aka not me







) The increased timing should be good though.
Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

New Info****previous ecu part #8e0910115M s0020 or lower is now available with updated information and will be relaoded onto your ecu with the new ecu part number 8e0910115M s0060. This code affects some 2005.5-06 B7 A4 2.0T FSI clients. Please verify your ecu part number through your distributor before making an appointment****New Info
New Info*****previous ecu part #8e0910115P s0010 is now available with updated information and will be relaoded onto your ecu with the new ecu part number 8e0910115P s0020. This code affects some 2007 B7 A4 2.0T FSI clients. Please verify your ecu part number through your distributor before making an appointment*****New Info


----------



## notahonda (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

What happened to the encryption that keeps the dealership from re flashing?????????????????????????????????????????????? Thats what you advertise.







Sure go to where I got flashed and they will charge me then I send emails back and forth and end up eating the reflash. You should be offering free upgrades with that advertsing










_Modified by notahonda at 7:47 PM 4-6-2007_


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (notahonda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notahonda* »_What happened to the encryption that keeps the dealership from re flashing?????????????????????????????????????????????? Thats what you advertise.







Sure go to where I got flashed and they will charge me then I send emails back and forth and end up eating the reflash. You should be offering free upgrades with that advertsing









_Modified by notahonda at 7:47 PM 4-6-2007_

dude, every thread you go to you act like a toolbag. don't you read anything before you post, stanley? the encryption is to keep the dealer from knowing that you are chipped. the security lockout is to keep them from finding out if they decide to guess. there is nothing in the software that keeps the ecu from being reflashed. anyone with APR or any other software could go to giac, revo, neuspeed, etc and get flashed over, including the dealer. they do that for purposes just like this. and all you have to do, as posted numerous times throughout multiple dealer reflash threads, is show them the service work from the dealer and you will get reflashed for FREE. the only thing you MAY have to pay is the labor for your tuner to reflash, but that is up to the tuner, NOT APR.


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

Any update on when A3 2.0Ts will be done?


----------



## wazooz2424 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (fireweaver)*

i do not think that my dealer has my ecu part number on file. any idea when all 05.5 a4 ecu's will be covered? id hate to drive the nearly 3 hours just to find out mine is covered yet. thanks


----------



## ID64 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (wazooz2424)*

Hi, Keith!
I just got my A3 flashed by dealer today. Here is my info after flash:
Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Part No SW: 8P0 907 115 B HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0070
Coding: 0103010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 93204
I've previously Stage 2 3 program software installed. When is expected time for release?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (ID64)*

*bump* when will the A3s be fast again. 06 A3s to be specific


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (fireweaver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fireweaver* »_Any update on when A3 2.0Ts will be done?

A3's are done!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (wazooz2424)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazooz2424* »_i do not think that my dealer has my ecu part number on file. any idea when all 05.5 a4 ecu's will be covered? id hate to drive the nearly 3 hours just to find out mine is covered yet. thanks

All A4's are done!


----------



## ID64 (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

MY A3 is DONE


----------



## fireweaver (Jul 22, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## b7cruiser (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

Keith, Are there specs. for the 2007 A4 B7 Stage 2+ software update yet? I'm getting my service flash in a couple weeks and I wanted to ask Eurocode to update me to the latest and greatest. I have the APR Stage I now and it's been great but if there is something better...


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (b7cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b7cruiser* »_Keith, Are there specs. for the 2007 A4 B7 Stage 2+ software update yet? I'm getting my service flash in a couple weeks and I wanted to ask Eurocode to update me to the latest and greatest. I have the APR Stage I now and it's been great but if there is something better...
















what i've been told is that there is no such thing. only a separate file for the test pipe delete


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
what i've been told is that there is no such thing. only a separate file for the test pipe delete

That is correct. A4's don't hit fuel cut from an exhaust addition.


----------



## wazooz2424 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

got my reflash done about 2 weeks ago. car has been fine since...
today going into work, at 85mph im guessing my car hit a fuel cut... wouldnt go any faster, in any gear.
today coming home, car drove fine, hit 100mph and check engine light comes on. after the CEL, i could still get up to 100+. i know that previous to the reflash, NGP pulled 2 codes. one for diverter valve, and 1 for evap)... no CEL, though.
im posting this just to see if anyone in the coming weeks/months experiences anything like this.


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That is correct. A4's don't hit fuel cut from an exhaust addition.

Yeah, no need. Mine is hitting fuel cut still before the exhaust, and still so with the addition of it. You guys told NGP that it was surging because I was flashed with the wrong file for my year a4. Well I got the new updated flash today and guess what. Same fuel cut in 3rd and 4th gear. I was pretty sure it was fuel cut anyway. Surging is not that smooth. I wish you guys could have re-written it so that it doesn't cut out like that. When you can't use 3rd and 4th gear to its desired potential b/c you get 2 or 3 cuts per gear, its sorta pointless to be flashed. And I had to pay labor for them to reflash me even though it was their fault they flashed me with the wrong file that APR hadn't written yet at the time. Just to have the same problem


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
Well I got the new updated flash today and guess what. Same fuel cut in 3rd and 4th gear. I was pretty sure it was fuel cut anyway. * Surging is not that smooth. * 
 
Your experiencing a SLOW smooth loss of power?? 
if so you dont have fuel cut off , i would suspect your T.B. is starting to close for some reason or some type of soft limp . I would get your hands on a vag and do some logs to see 1) whats going on and 2) whats causing number 1 to happen in the first place . just my 2 cents







Bob.G


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
Your experiencing a SLOW smooth loss of power?? 
if so you dont have fuel cut off , i would suspect your T.B. is starting to close for some reason or some type of soft limp . I would get your hands on a vag and do some logs to see 1) whats going on and 2) whats causing number 1 to happen in the first place . just my 2 cents







Bob.G


it only cuts out for a few seconds at a time, and its extremely quick and subtle. and when the power comes back, its not jerky at all. i can't see the throttle body closing a few times per gear for 2 seconds at a time, but then again i'm not the expert. but APR said it was b/c of the wrong program, and i still have it. and i'm not the only one. what gives


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
it only cuts out for a few seconds at a time, and its extremely quick and subtle. and when the power comes back, its not jerky at all. i can't see the throttle body closing a few times per gear for 2 seconds at a time, but then again i'm not the expert. but APR said it was b/c of the wrong program, and i still have it. and i'm not the only one. what gives

if its subtle IMO its not fuel cut .
I would log your request vs actual boost and see if the actual is going above request that would start to close the T.B. I would also log your rail F.P . this way you know for sure if its fuel cut or not .If the T.B. is closing from overboost then you have faulty N-75 valve IMO.
Hope this helps







Bob.G


----------



## killerc240 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

I guess where my confusion comes in is, I was previously on stage 2 beta becuause thats what worked for me. However i recently went ahead and had the OY recall performed. After having the recall performed and having the failed rail pump replaced the car left the shop feeling great. I went and had the reflash done. Now im on just stage 2 is that supposed to be....?? Doesnt seem to be as powerful as before, is that supposed to be.....? Im gonna call APR Monday I gotta get this straightened out, i thought there was no more beta ?


----------



## bluelagoon1 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (killerc240)*

i believe that for 06 models, the file was a beta, and for 07 they made it just stage 2, which is the same thing as beta in 06. so maybe when they re-wrote the software they put the same specs on the 06 as 07, and now its called stage 2. or maybe you got flashed w/ the wrong shiz


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

i was reflashed on friday. stageII.
the car feels much smoother, more power, and more boost. over all its better than before.


----------



## SchnellFowVay (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

This is not APR-specific, but I went in for my 10K service a couple days ago and I think the bastards deleted my GIAC file.
Bastards.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

Skimmed through the thread and couldn't find an answer to this question so:
Any difference in power between APR Stage 2 and the new OY updated APR Stage 2? I heard the OY update was for emissions or something like that (not sure, so much misinformation on the web) and usually more emissions stuff = less power


----------



## dalasdhn (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

didn't read the whole thread so forgive me if this was asked...
So will the APR program get erased each time we go the to dealership from here on out?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (bluelagoon1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluelagoon1* »_
Yeah, no need. Mine is hitting fuel cut still before the exhaust, and still so with the addition of it. You guys told NGP that it was surging because I was flashed with the wrong file for my year a4. Well I got the new updated flash today and guess what. Same fuel cut in 3rd and 4th gear. I was pretty sure it was fuel cut anyway. Surging is not that smooth. I wish you guys could have re-written it so that it doesn't cut out like that. When you can't use 3rd and 4th gear to its desired potential b/c you get 2 or 3 cuts per gear, its sorta pointless to be flashed. And I had to pay labor for them to reflash me even though it was their fault they flashed me with the wrong file that APR hadn't written yet at the time. Just to have the same problem









I am sorry that it didn't fix the fuel cut issue. I have only one other 07 A4 with fuel cut problems and his is a CVT transmission. We will need to begin some diagnosis. NGP will need to be involved. If you aren't getting any codes, its really hard to assume its fuel cut though. Fuel cut almost always throws a code for fuel pressure regulator malfunction or low fuel system pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (dalasdhn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dalasdhn* »_didn't read the whole thread so forgive me if this was asked...
So will the APR program get erased each time we go the to dealership from here on out?

only if they update your ecu which is usually very rare.


----------



## killerc240 (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

Any information or offical date on when the production stage 2 (Beta) software will be re-released ?


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (killerc240)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killerc240* »_Any information or offical date on when the production stage 2 (Beta) software will be re-released ?









x2


----------



## Luigidelgado (Oct 13, 1999)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*

Keith,
My 2006 GLI had APR program loaded in 2006... then the dealer had my ECU reflashd during the last months in 2006, then APR reloaded...
I just read this thread trying to find out how is that my car had a checksum error...
My ECU (as stated in VAG-COM) is part No. 1K0 907 115 N it is not listed in your thread.
Just came back from the dealer they say they cant reflash the ECU as it has been reflashed before... this sounded very strangeto me...
A question here is... if I ever have my ECU reflashed wit the OY program, can I go to the APR dealer an have it loaded again at no cost? thank you.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! (Luigidelgado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Luigidelgado* »_A question here is... if I ever have my ECU reflashed wit the OY program, can I go to the APR dealer an have it loaded again at no cost? thank you.

Luis, the only charge would be whatever the dealer charges you for the time it takes to reflash. Once you get APR, reflashes are free, this includes upgrading to stage 2. 
I've seen dealers charge anywhere from $20 to the full hourly wage ~$90, but the prices could be different down there.


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: APR OY Update Thread, Release info inside! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I am starting this thread to relay all pertinent information regarding the OY Update and how it effects APR clients.
A Technical Service Bulletin was issued by both Audi of America and Volkswagen of America on 2/26/07 requiring all dealerships to update and log in a database all FSI cars that enter the dealership service dept. for any reason that are still under warranty. This TSB is commonly referred to as the OY Update Campaign. ...
...
previous ecu part # 1k0907115h s0010 and s0020 is now available with the updated information and will be reloaded onto your ecu with the new ecu part # 1k0907115h s0030. This code affects all 2007 GTi and Jetta 2.0T FSI clients.
...



Keith, I do not think that this code (software update) affects all 2007 GTI (and Jetta) 2.0T FSI clients. According to the OY TSB only GTI VINs ending in 000001 to 127714 are affected. (For the Jetta, VINs ending in 000001 to 091087.)




_Modified by bwoodahl at 4:41 PM 8-2-2008_


----------

